# Help! with old electric wall heaters!



## momma4sophia (May 29, 2008)

I just moved into an old 1890's cottage that has built in electric wall heaters.  Two of which are always on and there isn't any "off" switch!  It's getting pretty hot here in Jersey and I would love to shut them off!  Any clues???? Should I call a HVAC or Electrician????


----------



## inspectorD (May 29, 2008)

Turn off the breakers or fuses if you have to in the main panel box.


----------



## kok328 (May 30, 2008)

Electric wall heater, call an electrician.  Have him wire up an on/off switch while he is there.


----------



## triple D (May 31, 2008)

As an electrician, I would say if the units are more than 20 yrs. old, have a journeyman replace them with new heaters with unit stats on them. This will make you safer and more comfortable. Good luck...


----------

